# Game 75: Phoenix Suns @ San Antonio Spurs (4/5)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (56-18) vs San Antonio Spurs (53-21) *

*When: Thursday, April 5th
Time: 6:30 Arizona
Tv: My45*








*(*Game featured on TNT*)*









*(Suns have been placed on HIGH)*

*Clipboard Notes:*
*(Updated 4/3)*









 *Suns Review *


> MEMPHIS, Tenn., April 3 (AP) -- Amare Stoudemire scored 27 points, including 11 in the fourth quarter to hold off a Memphis rally, and the Phoenix Suns beat the Grizzlies 116-111 on Tuesday night.
> 
> Stoudemire was one of five players in double figures for the Suns, who won their third straight. Leandro Barbosa scored 24 points, while Shawn Marion added 17 points and 12 rebounds. Steve Nash had 15 points and 17 assists.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Amare Stoudemire vs Tim Duncan*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*San Antonio Spurs Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Greg Popovich*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This is a HUGE game. 3 game lead. Plus, I want to see where we're at with them.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I agree. I also expect this one to be a fun game. Let's see if Parker and Nash can keep up with eachother. Who's guarding Manu? We need to contain him.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Yeah, I agree. I also expect this one to be a fun game. Let's see if Parker and Nash can keep up with eachother. Who's guarding Manu? We need to contain him.


Raja, primarily. That's one of the reasons we got Raja, actually, is that Manu said that the person who guards him the best is Raja Bell. When Raja's not on him, Leandro or Shawn will be, not so much for Shawn though, who I expect to be on Parker for the majority of the game.

Let's see if putting Nash on Bowen works as well as it did last time.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We really need to win this one. We're all so hyped up with Dallas in the playoffs but we are going to have to beat these guys first to get to Dallas. Again, we need to win this one.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I want to see where we're at with them.


You may not like the answer. I think the Spurs are a tougher matchup for the Suns than the Mavs at this point. This is due mostly to the presence of Tim Duncan, whom I believe will dominate Amare come playoff time. Then there's the fact the the Spurs have already won two NBA titles, they know how to win the tough games. 

As a Mavs fan, I hate to say it, but I think the Spurs will prove to be more dangerous to the Suns than the Mavs come playoff time. Not that the Mavs won't be dangerous, but the Spurs just know how to get it done, they dont't choke in situations like this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jabba1 said:


> You may not like the answer. I think the Spurs are a tougher matchup for the Suns than the Mavs at this point. This is due mostly to the presence of Tim Duncan, whom I believe will dominate Amare come playoff time. Then there's the fact the the Spurs have already won two NBA titles, they know how to win the tough games.
> 
> As a Mavs fan, I hate to say it, but I think the Spurs will prove to be more dangerous to the Suns than the Mavs come playoff time. Not that the Mavs won't be dangerous, but the Spurs just know how to get it done, they dont't choke in situations like this.



I agree.

Spurs have a mental advantage over the Suns. If the Suns can win at their place, I think they'll gain ALOT of confidence.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, I definitely agree about that with the Spurs as well.


But I would add, Duncan may get his 18-20 pts, though Amare did a good job on him the last time they played, but Amare can do his damage as well. I want to see how where we're at with them since last time they played. They've played better since.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

The Spurs are a much worse matchup for us. I don't think we'll have a problem taking out the Mavs in 6 games come playoff time. But the Spurs I can see booting us in 6, maybe even 5 again. They are playing such great basketball, they are healthy, and again last night not 1 Spur played over 30 minutes. They are rested and ready. They know how to win. This is making me nervous.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I think the Suns know they can play with the Spurs, I just hope they keep an eye on Bowen, Finley and Barry who get those good looks in the corner for 3's. If they are hitting, it will be hard to stop them, but if we can keep the role guys in check and get our own offense going we will be ok.

I think the Suns will lose a close on there again though.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> The Spurs are a much worse matchup for us. I don't think we'll have a problem taking out the Mavs in 6 games come playoff time. But the Spurs I can see booting us in 6, maybe even 5 again. They are playing such great basketball, they are healthy, and again last night not 1 Spur played over 30 minutes. They are rested and ready. They know how to win. This is making me nervous.


You'll have to get past the Spurs first to get a crack at the Mavs. Although, I still think the Mavs will prove to be a bit more difficult to beat than your probably thinking, come playoff time. However, a grueling second round series with the Spurs, which could easily go 7 hard fought games, might take a lot out of the Suns. The Suns would then have to face a Mavs team which, in all likely hood, will be fired up and ready to rumble in the WCF. It remains to be seen if the Suns will have enough gas in the tank to take down both the Spurs and Mavs, in that order.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jabba1 said:


> You'll have to get past the Spurs first to get crack at the Mavs. Although, I still think the Mavs will prove to be a bit more difficult to beat than your probably thinking, come playoff time. However, a grueling second round series with the Spurs, which could easily go 7 hard fought games, might take a lot out of the Suns. The Suns would then have to face a Mavs team which, in all likely hood, will be fired up and ready to rumble in the WCF. It remains to be seen if the Suns will have enough gas in the tank to take down both the Spurs and Mavs, in that order.


Like the Mavs would be the only team "fired up?" lol. Come on.

I think the playoffs for everyone will be tough. Houston or Utah could give the Mavs problems and stretch it 6 and 7 games as well. Houston especially. I don't care, Spurs, Suns, Mavs, whomever comes out of that, will all battle fatigue in the WCF. It will remain to be seen. if all of them have enough. Western conference playoffs are gonna be hard fought through and through.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

This game would have been much more exciting if the Spurs would have taken care of the lottery bound Eastern Conference teams. As it stands right now it's going to be tough to make up a 3 game deficit. I have the Spurs winning this game in a close one. Should be a good game either way.

LineOFire's Prediction:

Phoenix Suns - 101
San Antonio Spurs - 104


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Like the Mavs would be the only team "fired up?" lol. Come on.
> 
> I think the playoffs for everyone will be tough. Houston or Utah could give the Mavs problems and stretch it 6 and 7 games as well. Houston especially. I don't care, Spurs, Suns, Mavs, whomever comes out of that, will all battle fatigue in the WCF. It will remain to be seen. if all of them have enough. Western conference playoffs are gonna be hard fought through and through.


I was merely responding to Carbo4's rediculous assertion that the Mavs would be no problem for the Sun's in the WCF. The Mavs will be a problem for anyone who faces them in the playoffs. A Suns/Mavs WCF would likely go the distance with both teams hanging on for dear life. 

It would be absolutely foolish for any team to take any other team lightly in the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Game time!*


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

It looks like Brent Barry and Robert Horry will not be playing with back and abomdinal injuries respectively. Beware the wrath of James Flight White!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

LineOFire said:


> It looks like Brent Barry and Robert Horry will not be playing with back and abomdinal injuries respectively. Beware the wrath of James Flight White!


Still haven't got to see him play, hopefully he gets some minutes, as I'd like to see how he does. Considering that Phoenix tends to do a poor job stopping people once they get to the paint, I'd expect James White to have a couple nice finishes, assuming he actually gets into the paint. It depends on who's guarding him, I suppose.

Should be a good game, and Amare always goes nuts against the Spurs. I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

So what are your guys' final score predictions?


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Also Marcus did a good job on Parker in limited time last time we played them. I hope coach D hasn't forgot about that.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Still haven't got to see him play, hopefully he gets some minutes, as I'd like to see how he does. Considering that Phoenix tends to do a poor job stopping people once they get to the paint, I'd expect James White to have a couple nice finishes, assuming he actually gets into the paint. It depends on who's guarding him, I suppose.
> 
> Should be a good game, and Amare always goes nuts against the Spurs. I'm going to enjoy it.


White only gets the burn when the Spurs are blowing someone out so you better hope you don't see him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns up 37-36 at the half, in an uncharacteristic like type fashion. Not sure how we can keep doing it though. 



But seriously, how could anyone watch this style of bball on a nightly basis? 


Thank you God for Kurt Thomas.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns up 37-36 at the half, in an uncharacteristic like type fashion. Not sure how we can keep doing it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't watch it on a nightly basis. That was the Spurs lowest scoring half of the season too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sorry to say guys, but it looks like we're not gonna get out of the 2nd rd, if we play like this.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Sorry to say guys, but it looks like we're not gonna get out of the 2nd rd, if we play like this.



Luckily, I don't see the Suns shooting 18% from three and 36% from the field for an entire series.

Suns playing the worst basketball of the season and they keep close with the Spurs.
I think that's the only positive thing that can come from this. I think a few adjustments, like not giving up layups should help the Suns if they meet in the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I probably should've said, "if we play them"

Yeah, I'm pessimistic.


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

For anyone who's keeping track, the Mavs magic number for clinching the first seed is down to 2 with this loss by the Suns. For the record, neither team appeared to be having a good night offensively. The Suns are certainly capable of a better offensive performance than they showed tonight, but then, so are the Spurs. I think Tim Duncan will be hard for the Suns to control in the playoffs. The Spurs can still win on nights when their offense isn't there because they play great defense and know how to slow down the tempo of a game. 

I don't believe the Suns can beat the Spurs or Mavs playing at a slow tempo. For the Suns to win in the playoffs, they must get back into their uptempo style of play.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Wierd, I had a dream about this. I was checking the results, the Heat and the Spurs had won, and then I woke up. I go straight to the computer and guess what I see? 

Obviously, I didn't watch the game but it seems to me that we couldn't keep up with Parker. This may or may not be the case, but somehow I guessed (in my previous post) that it would be matter of who could keep up with who between Nash and Parker. I didn't jinx us again, did I? 

Anyway, it seems that lately we've been following up our best performances with our worst.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> Wierd, I had a dream about this. I was checking the results, the Heat and the Spurs had won, and then I woke up. I go straight to the computer and guess what I see?
> 
> Obviously, I didn't watch the game but it seems to me that we couldn't keep up with Parker. This may or may not be the case, but somehow I guessed (in my previous post) that it would be matter of who could keep up with who between Nash and Parker. I didn't jinx us again, did I?
> 
> Anyway, it seems that lately we've been following up our best performances with our worst.


Way to go Aylwin. Jinxing us again? You're gonna get yourself banned........


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> We don't watch it on a nightly basis. That was the Spurs lowest scoring half of the season too.


Yep. They shouldn't forget we had two back-to-back 120+ point games a couple of nights ago...then again it was against Seattle and Golden State:biggrin:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I knew it. We don't matchup with the Spurs well at all. Just like in the playoffs in 2005, and it's the same now. We can come close to winning, but in the end we hardly ever do. They can play their style and beat us at ours. We have really messed up in not putting away teams that we should have in trying to get the #1 seed. Because now we have to face San Antonio in the second round, and honestly, I doubt we can do any better than losing 4-2 against them. Dallas is a much easier matchup for us. A matchup we can win without problem I think. But I don't see us making it that far.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Hm. Spurs played really well; but we were a hair away from being there. I don't think I've seen STAT miss that many baskets ever and you'll recall him lighting it up in our first Nash season. 

I think there's a lot positive here. One that we can hang with this team if it gets nasty. All we need to do is make our layups (I think I counted 15-20 missed).


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> I knew it. We don't matchup with the Spurs well at all. Just like in the playoffs in 2005, and it's the same now. We can come close to winning, but in the end we hardly ever do. They can play their style and beat us at ours. We have really messed up in not putting away teams that we should have in trying to get the #1 seed. Because now we have to face San Antonio in the second round, and honestly, I doubt we can do any better than losing 4-2 against them. Dallas is a much easier matchup for us. A matchup we can win without problem I think. But I don't see us making it that far.


I think you've been lured into a false sense of security regarding the Mavs, Carbo. Even if you beat the Mavs, it will likely take you seven hard fought games to do it. And there certainly will be "problems" along the way. 

Do you think the Mavs achieved the best record in the NBA by losing games, do you? 
:soapbox:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I was really angry and nervous when I saw that Suns lost it :x There was no offense, they stoped us... Suns cant' loose games to the teams, against which we would play in da playoffs... And we have to keep second place, cause in this pair home court advantage is more important then in Suns-Mavs pair...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Luckily, I don't see the Suns shooting 18% from three and 36% from the field for an entire series.
> 
> Suns playing the worst basketball of the season and they keep close with the Spurs.
> I think that's the only positive thing that can come from this. I think a few adjustments, like not giving up layups should help the Suns if they meet in the playoffs.


Even though I have been a staunch supporter of D'Antoni, and still am, I will admit that he screwed up on his coaching/rotations. Barbosa's psyche is too fragile to withstand missing his first 4-5 shots. Once it gets to that level, he'll be more of a detriment than a benefit. Second, Diaw cannot match up with this team, he cannot guard Duncan (the best PF in the league or at least top 3) nor Elson(just too big) and isn't quick enough for the 1-3. I thought that this was the game that we'd see some Banks because Nash guards Bowen which frees Banks for Parker without serious exposure of the D. Also, KT was WORKING Duncan down low. Free Amare off of Duncan and focus him on the offensive end to get guys in foul trouble. But we have a series for that

What was the deal with the officiating? They were treating it like the two teams were about to fight each other, but they were talking and laughing and shaking hands. The Spurs have to be the most cordial champions I have ever seen! (Except for their whining after EVERY call whether it be warranted or not *****es.[rhymes with witches])


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Even though I have been a staunch supporter of D'Antoni, and still am, I will admit that he screwed up on his coaching/rotations. Barbosa's psyche is too fragile to withstand missing his first 4-5 shots. Once it gets to that level, he'll be more of a detriment than a benefit. Second, Diaw cannot match up with this team, he cannot guard Duncan (the best PF in the league or at least top 3) nor Elson(just too big) and isn't quick enough for the 1-3. I thought that this was the game that we'd see some Banks because Nash guards Bowen which frees Banks for Parker without serious exposure of the D. Also, KT was WORKING Duncan down low. Free Amare off of Duncan and focus him on the offensive end to get guys in foul trouble. But we have a series for that
> 
> What was the deal with the officiating? They were treating it like the two teams were about to fight each other, but they were talking and laughing and shaking hands. The Spurs have to be the most cordial champions I have ever seen! (Except for their whining after EVERY call whether it be warranted or not *****es.[rhymes with witches])


Yeah, the amount of late calls on both sides was making me sick. I specifically recall getting pissed at a bad call that went to our advantage because the game was being called so poorly, and generally I don't like to go on about officiating, but Joe Forte was making a tooon of late whistles.


----------



## MarshallBR (Nov 17, 2005)

On a pessimistic point of view, if this game is a sneak preview of the playoffs, we are not going to last longer.

Being optimistic (I prefer that second option), playoff is a game of adjustments. The Suns will have enough time to make adjustments, and I'm sure they won't shoot that bad for an entire series.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Even though I have been a staunch supporter of D'Antoni, and still am, I will admit that he screwed up on his coaching/rotations. Barbosa's psyche is too fragile to withstand missing his first 4-5 shots. Once it gets to that level, he'll be more of a detriment than a benefit. Second, Diaw cannot match up with this team, he cannot guard Duncan (the best PF in the league or at least top 3) nor Elson(just too big) and isn't quick enough for the 1-3. I thought that this was the game that we'd see some Banks because Nash guards Bowen which frees Banks for Parker without serious exposure of the D. Also, KT was WORKING Duncan down low. Free Amare off of Duncan and focus him on the offensive end to get guys in foul trouble. But we have a series for that
> 
> What was the deal with the officiating? They were treating it like the two teams were about to fight each other, but they were talking and laughing and shaking hands. The Spurs have to be the most cordial champions I have ever seen! (Except for their whining after EVERY call whether it be warranted or not *****es.[rhymes with witches])


He severely mess up the rotations. KT is the X-FACTOR. I'm telling you that right now.
If KT doesn't play 30+ minutes against the Spurs, I don't see us winning.

The most annoying thing, has been D'Antoni refusing to adjust. The Suns CAN play slow ball.
KT, Amare and Marion would be effective against the Spurs.

I've said it before, it won't be the players that lose the chance of a title. It will be the ignorance of D'Antoni that might ultimately cost the Suns.........


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

However, as an addendum to my previous post, who would have thought that the Suns would be frozen from all angles of the court? That was their worst outing this season, it just so happened to be against the Spurs, but the Spurs aren't the cause of it, the Suns are. Missing 9 FTs in a game of this importance seems to be more due to nerves than defense. Sloppy play isn't due to tough defense with the Suns, it's due to playing out of sync with each other. Defenses don't dictate if each player knows what play is being run... that's on them. The Spurs are in trouble, the Mavs are in trouble, let's just hope that Utah goes to 7 but doesn't win.


----------

